# Recommendations for Cataract Surgery in Guadalajara Area



## maryellen1952 (Oct 5, 2009)

Anyone have recommendations and/or experience with good cataract surgeons in the Guadalajara area? And cost? Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That's easy. 'El Maestro' is Dr. Guillermo Avalos U. at the Instituto Oftalmologico Avalos on Terranova # 676, Colonia Provedencia, Guadalajara (About six blocks north of Av. Mexico).
Phone 333-641-0972 or 0981 for appointment. You will be seen by two ophthalmologists for an excellent diagnosis. The surgery is done in their Laser Clinic just a bit up the street. 
Dr. Avalos' group saved my bacon when I had a retina collapse, torn in four pieces, and I now have some sight in that eye, which was totally blind. He has also corrected my cataract with good results and excellent follow-up with the yag laser some months later.


----------

